# Super Burger Dogs



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 4, 2008)

Not very healthy, but every now and then ya gotta do what ya gotta do 

*Super Burger Dogs*







I used 3 1/4 oz of plain straight Ground Chuck for each one. Flattened out to just a tad longer than the dog. I added a couple slices of Colby Jack cheese and then molded the burger around the dog and the cheese. Just a sprinkling of S n P and garlic powder on the burger first. I pinched the ends tight and rolled a slice of bacon around the burgerdog and fastened each end with a toothpick. I then dusted lightly with Dizzy Pigs Dizzy Dust for added flavor. I put the finished product in the freezer for approx 45 minutes to 'set up' and be easier to handle for the grill. 
















These were grilled direct, on a grid extender, for about 15 minutes at 325-350° dome temp, turning a few times. Straight lump, no extra smoke added. 











Would I do anything different? Yes, I would. I would try and use hot dogs, or sausage, with the cheese already inside. Ball Park makes a ‘bun size ‘sausage that would work well, too. I would cook indirect over a pan of water, to catch the bacon grease and cheese, and then finish for a few more minutes direct to brown up. 

This is a keeper! My wife tried hers nekkid, but I put mine on a piece of bread with catsup. MMMMMMmm........The little sub rolls I bought y'day would've been better, but they are still on the supermarket check out counter, I guess, cuz they ain't around here!!






I was MORE than happy with the results. I might tweak the seasonings (maybe Cowlick?), change the cheese next time (Jalapeno or Swiss) and possibly add some chopped onion in there some where . I didn't have much problem with the ground chuck, but if one were to use a leaner burger, I would suggest putting in an egg to help bind the meat together. Serving with some grilled peppers and onions wouldn't hurt anything, either!

While you are at it, might as well make a bunch for the freezer!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 4, 2008)

WOW! What great pictures. Thanks. I will have to make some of those Super Burger Dogs for the family.


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 4, 2008)

Those look so good, I can almost smell them cooking - thanks for sharing !!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 4, 2008)

You can stop posting these pictures!  I'm hungry and you're not helping...


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 4, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> You can stop posting these pictures!  I'm hungry and you're not helping...



Sorry about that!

I would add more pics to some of the recipes, but I'm limited to 8


----------



## john a (Feb 5, 2008)

WOW, what more can I say. Great idea!


----------



## NAchef (Feb 6, 2008)

That looks SO good!! I may have to try that this w/e.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 6, 2008)

I need a napkin.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 15, 2008)

hmm might be good to try for picky eaters, or people who can't make up their minds if they want a hot dog or hamburger .


----------



## plumies (Feb 15, 2008)

These look great!  I'll have to try this with a hot Italian sausage and maybe some Fontina or Havarti.


----------



## SixSix210 (Feb 15, 2008)

This is gonna happen this weekend in my kitchen.  I'm thinking I might sub a kielbasa... that way I'll only eat one, instead of five.


----------



## miniman (Feb 15, 2008)

Well this has all my youngest's favourite ingredients and he has just made a request to have them at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 15, 2008)

Editing my Post...

Looks yummy. That's as great as the bacon Cheeseburger Meatloaf or that hen stuffed in a chicken stuffed in a turkey stuffed in my belly recipe!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 15, 2008)

Huh? LOL post #1 is the recipe and photos.... so ya lost me there Jill.


----------



## meshoo96 (Feb 22, 2008)

SixSix210 said:


> This is gonna happen this weekend in my kitchen.  I'm thinking I might sub a kielbasa... that way I'll only eat one, instead of five.



For the record, he didn't make them. He mentioned them, I made a face of uncertainty (picky eater, remember?) but said I'd try em...he bought all the ingredients and NADA!!!! How utterly disappointing...


----------



## SixSix210 (Feb 24, 2008)

Soooooooo goood
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and sooooooo evil.  Ok...so maybe it wasn't LAST weekend, but this weekend past, because of someone (see above) I ended up making them this weekend.  And no, I didn't use the Kielbasa thank god.  I ate one and got about 2/3 of the way through the second, and just couldn't go anymore.  TYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTY  for these little gems.


----------



## meshoo96 (Feb 24, 2008)

They were absolutely delicious!!! And filling!!! (can you tell by the little hamster cheeks?). I ate one and had to force the last few bites down (was not throwing any part of it away). He added onions into the meat and it gave it an extra bit of flavor. Miss picky that I am was worried to try it. However, this is a new recipe in our box and we are going to make them for the family this summer definitely. Can you believe that a little more than a pound of ground beef and 4 hot dogs fed us for 2 days? YUMMY YUMMY YUMMY!!!!


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 25, 2008)

Glad you liked them  

You can always make them up ahead of time and freeze them to use for a 'rainy' day


----------



## SixSix210 (Feb 25, 2008)

oooooh... excellent idea!  Not sure they'd make it to the freezer though.


----------

